# Anderson Silva vs Jon Jones - Fight of the decade?



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

*VS.*









*Anderson Silva vs Jon Jones* - At Light Heavyweight

*Anderson:* 6'2" with a 77-1/2 inch reach

*Jones:* 6'4" with a 84-1/2 inch reach

Jon Jones is a very young and green, up and coming fighter. This isn't so much a "who would win" thread as it is a "how would this fight go" thread. Jones is amazing! The dude is incredible! We'll see how he does against Vera at this upcoming event, but from what we've seen so far, he's completely blown through everyone he's faced. He manhandled Bonnar & Hamill. It was just amazing! I've never quite seen anything like it. Except from maybe Anderson himself. 

So, if Bones Jones is matched up against Anderson Silva and they both fight with their maximum potential and go all out like we've seen in the past, how does this fight go down? How do you guys see this thing playing out?

Win, lose, or draw for either guy, this fight would be insane!










:thumb02:


----------



## munkie (Sep 28, 2009)

I love Jones but Silva murders him. Here's why. None of his wacky, spinning, elbows, kick, anything, would land on Anderson and all would be countered with death. Jones wouldn't survive in any clinch long enough to execute one of his superb Greco throws. Silva demolishes Jones. The touch low, spin high elbow that rocked the guy he choked with the no armed D'arce, would cause only laughter from The Spider instead of any damage. And the second he reached for Anderson's leg, he'd have his head destroyed with a knee. Until Jones learns good technical striking and defense, he would be murdered by Silva. And with Jones at full potential, although the fight would be alot of fun to watch, he still loses.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

I guess the only sure thing is that both guys would go at each other a million miles per hour! 

I hope Jones never slows down (like Vera did).


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Yeah this will be an amazing fight in the future but way to early to be talked about now...

As of now Anderson would be all over Jones like a black man on fried Chicken, and each time Jones would throw there would be no Anderson there to hit.

With the way Anderson plays with his opponents with amazing angles, amazing head movement and accuracy...

Anderson is the all around better fighter then Jones as of now... I say, give this amazingly young fighter some years, and he will be a future threat!


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

Jones has the size, takedowns, and reach to beat anderson silva...he'd be alot better matchup than gsp is against silva....Two of my favorite fighters, i think anderson silva would win due to experience, but i also think it would be spiders tuffest fight of his career thus far. thats if the fight happen tommorrow. In a few years, anderson will be older, and jones will be better, so id have to say jones wins. right now spider wins, but jones would win a couple rounds.

like joe said, whens the last time we saw someone throw hammil around like that....jones has diseptive anderson silva type strength, he can punch from wierd angles, and is pretty accurate himself, could confused anderson, atleast more than anyone else has so far...but the biggest advantage jones would have, is having the reach to match anderson that others didn't, beside forrest, but forrest isn't quick as jones or as powerful...jones also has crazy throws, could see him givin spider alot of problems, and winning more rounds than anyone else, in the ufc has against anderson....i wanta see this fight SOOOOON. while anderson is still in HIS prime.

I see a close fight the first time for sure, which would set them up for a rematch in 2-3 years.


----------



## diablo5597 (Nov 12, 2008)

It's easy to say Anderson would win but If Jon Jones pulled off an upset I wouldn't be surprised at all.


----------



## Syxx Paq (Feb 19, 2010)

LOLNO. seriously people here love jon jones like the IWC loves jericho and punk... which is to say TO DAMN MUCH. anderson would just wonder why hes being fed a black tree in brazilian.

Fight scenario A) Anderson via KO due to knee faceage B) gets takendown, subs him C) this silly thing dosent happen and this thread magically goes away, i mean really i feel dumber for even reading the suggestion.


----------



## Indestructibl3 (Apr 2, 2009)

It'd be a great fight to see, however it's waaay too early. Right now, JJ gets murdered - but give him a few more years and he will have a great chance: massive reach advantage, great wrestling, improved (crisp) striking, he'd definiely give Anderson a run for his money.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

Another 2 years and some better competition experience and I'll choose Jones all day long. Dudes young, and has the drive, talent and athletiscm to be one of the greatest.

For now, I don't think he's ready for Silva. Give him time.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Just wait until JJ tightens up the accuracy of his striking, so all of these wild, unpredictable strikes he is throwing are hitting the target much more (not that he isnt already accurate!). Then you have a very, very scary individual. Could very well be fight of the decade.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

It would be to early for him! He would give Anderson many opportunities because Jones just leaves way to many openings for a guy like Silva. In Perhaps 2, 3 years, this fight could be very competitve and could go either way.. same for a bout against Lyoto, Rua or Mousasi.


----------



## nathan.keith (Feb 2, 2010)

Anderson catches the takedown attempt and knees his way to a ko win.


----------



## demoman993 (Apr 8, 2007)

I really think the majority of the people on here are underestimating Jones. He definately seems to have some special qualities and has that explosive factor.
Anderson has bad TDD but good BJJ. Jones would get him down if he could take Hammill down with no effort at all.

The only thing is Andersons power. We haven't seen Jones fight against someone with big power yet so we don't really know what his chin is like. We know Anderson has major KO power at MW and LHW. 

I don't mind that Jones throws from different angles, and takes lots of chances. That's what makes him really dangerous and very unpredictable. That might be the kind of guy that would give Anderson some problems. Look at the guys that Anderson has destroyed, Irvin: Striker, Griffin:Brawler, Hendo:Wrestler that likes to strike, Franklin:All around (not unpredictable), Thales: BJJ only, Marquart:All around (not unpredicatble), Lutter:BJJ

The only place that Anderson has looked vulnerable is the ground. Jones looks to have a lot of tools that he can use to get Anderson to the ground. His GnP was very impressive to say the least against Hammill. I wouldn't mind seeing if Jones could stick around standing for a bit with Anderson but it seems to be a very big risk.

Anyways, just throwing these ideas out there as I believe Anderson would win this fight as well right now but wanted to put a positive spin on things for Jones as well.


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

People are really buying into this Jones hype. Its way to soon to be putting him in there with someone like Anderson. Lets see how he does against Vera before we start speculating on if he could beat the p4p king of the UFC and most skilled practitioner of muay thai in MMA.


----------



## Bloodhound (Feb 8, 2010)

I think Jones is really not comparable to Silva. Sure he's good, but compared to Silva he's a can. 1st (2nd if he's lucky) round knockout by Silva.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

if only Nick Diaz were bigger it truely would be the fight of the decade

the pothead vs the pot snitch

ill take Stocktons own via bonghit like destruction


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

The reason Anderson is so good isn't because he's wicked fast (which he isn't), or because he has great muay thai (which he doesn't).


The reason Anderson is so great is because he's the absolute best at reading his opponent. It seems like he knows what you're going to throw a hundred moves before you throw it. 


Jones would get flustered in the first exchange and get tagged hard and rocked in the second exchange. If this fight made it past the 2 minute mark I'd be really surprised.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

To soon, anderson would kill him.

However I'd like to see him fight machida after he gets another fight or two.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

If they fought tomorrow, Anderson would take this hands down. But in a year or 2, I could see this being the dream match up of the century! And when that time comes, my money is on Jon Jones.


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

Ryan Bader is the future. Ppl wanna deny it for now but it's true. He is getting better everytime.

He is also a monster. Thee biggest LHW i have ever seen.

Jones vs Bader is a sick match.


----------



## EastonAssassin (Nov 5, 2009)

i think jones has the POTENTIAL to be great but hasn't done anything to actually prove it yet. his 2 fights against bonnar and hammil were impressive but let's not forget it was bonnar and hammil. now if he had destroyed rashad and rampage like that, then this would be a legit question. personally i think vera is gonna be a serious problem for him.


----------



## IP4K (Aug 11, 2009)

alizio said:


> if only Nick Diaz were bigger it truely would be the fight of the decade
> 
> the pothead vs the pot snitch
> 
> ill take Stocktons own via bonghit like destruction


Haha Bones By KO Easy. Diaz would be stoned


----------



## JoshKnows46 (Jun 18, 2007)

alizio said:


> if only Nick Diaz were bigger it truely would be the fight of the decade
> 
> the pothead vs the pot snitch
> 
> ill take Stocktons own via bonghit like destruction


would love to see this fight, two of my favorite fighters, and i think it would be a awesome match-up.


----------



## jcal (Oct 15, 2006)

In the year 2010, this fight would be a complete missmatch


----------



## mattreis324 (Mar 24, 2009)

I love Jon Jones as much as the next guy but Anderson would crush him right now. Anderson has dominated world class fighters while Jones' best win is either Hammil or Bonnar. It's the same thing with Mousasi. Both are young and have a ton of potential, so people think they're going to be the one to beat Silva even though neither of them have beaten a top 10 LHW.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

fight of the decade? 

answer: No

this fight happens now, anderson wipes the floor with him and the fight is completely forgotten about in 2 months time. in a few years i see it being a pretty good match. this jon jones hype thing is getting really ridiculous fast, yes he is a great fighter but keep the hype and fan love in perspective


----------



## Capitol7 (Sep 5, 2010)

*Jones jacks Silva*

This would be a fight between the bright future of mma and the crumbling old past. Silva has looked prgressivly worse in each fight he gets into the octagon. Jones on the other hand has made short work out of all his last opponets who were all good fighters. Jones is also longer than Silva and as we saw in his last fight against Matushenko his wrestling is second to none. Silva on the other hand proved in his fight against Sonnen that not only has he grown old and soft but is also weak againt agressive fighters with strong wrestling (like Sonnen or Jones). Recent fights have shown us all that Jones wins by domination and Silva wins by luck or running from his opponet after gaining the lead. I believe this would not be a fight but a snuff video where Silva is the victim for those watching on pay per view.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

This fight would be absolute fireworks.... 

We still don't know if Jones can take a solid shot on the button. Anderson would answer that for us...


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

no he wouldnt, Anderson would be on his back "like a porn star with a mortgage" vs Jon Jones.

JJ would want nothing with the stand up imo and Andy cant stop his TDs, wrestlers cant.

If JJ decided he wanted to stand and trade, it would be over quick. The comparison is on body types alone, they are completely different fighters. JJ finishes ppl on the ground, not standing, his power hasnt looked that great considering he is a very big LHW and his handspeed is average. 

On the flip side, JJs top game is amazing and his TDs are top notch, two things Andy isnt known for.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> no he wouldnt, Anderson would be on his back "like a porn star with a mortgage" vs Jon Jones.
> 
> JJ would want nothing with the stand up imo and Andy cant stop his TDs, wrestlers cant.
> 
> ...



Just because Anderson had a problem with Chael Sonnens TD while he had an injured rib doesn't translate into him "being on his back like a porn star" with a newcomer.

Remember one thing Anderson Silva has absolutley clowned and destroyed the toughest brawlers, boxers, and BJJ guys in the world. Over and over again... 

He's proven. Making him look like a fool is alot easier said than done...


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i said that JJ cant stand with Anderson, i know this.

Greg Jackson knows this. Jon Jones knows this. Why would he stand with him?? He wont, the gameplan will be to use his size, get in close and get a throw or TD.

Its all fine and dandy you saying his rib was hurt. I dont care. He will go down against Chael again, like he went down vs Hendo.

Only thing is, this freaky kid is much longer, faster footwork and when he gets a grip of you, you are going down. I have no doubt Andy would be down.

If Vera, Hammill and Vlady who are all wrestlers and pretty damn good ones, get ragdolled and beat on, i dont see Andy stopping a TD with anything other than footwork but that can only last so long, eventually JJ will get hold of him.

Its like the ppl saying Chael wouldnt get Anderson down?? wut?? Chael gets everybody down and Anderson has never shown us great TDD.

Name his UFC wins, everybody whos gameplan was to get him down, got him down except Maia. That includes Leites and Lutter whos TDs arent even in the seam universe as JJ who has shown us diverse, powerful throws, trips and TDs.

Most of them werent wrestlers or Judo players the calibre of Jon Jones who is plainly obvious to be special as hell.

Who threw around Hamill, Vera and Vlady so easily?? I dont mean who beat them, i mean who manhandled them in the wrestling departments?? Captain America couldnt. Hamill is a bull and Vlady is pretty tough to TD too.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

Eh.. I don't know what I said previously in this thread, but I will say this. If Jon Jones can get it to the ground, he could finish Anderson with a few helbows. Hell, I think he can finish anyone with his elbows.

Standing though and Anderson would probably win in a 1 sided way.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

E Lit Er Ate said:


> i said that JJ cant stand with Anderson, i know this.
> 
> Greg Jackson knows this. Jon Jones knows this. Why would he stand with him?? He wont, the gameplan will be to use his size, get in close and get a throw or TD.
> 
> ...


You do also realize that Anderson Silva has been able to finish almost every single fighter who's taken him down right?

Hendo who you named... got choked.
Lutter... triangled
Sonnen....triangled

Leites got embarrassed..

Marquardt.... finished..

Silva has been smashing top fivers for years back to back in a sick fasion, not even close until the Sonnen fight...

Who has Jon Jones fought?

Jon Jones has never even faced a top fiver.. and don't be too quick to brag about Brandon Vera. Vera really isn't that good, dude couldn't even get past Keith Jardine...


And who has Vladimer beaten in the past 5 years that is even relevant or ranked?? Elliot Marshall? Jason Lambert?? 

Vladimir was completley hyped for that fight by a UFC campaign. 

And Bonnar is only in the UFC right now because of his fight with Forrest. He's not an eilte fighter..... nobody considers him a contender... He lost to Mark Freakin Coleman...

Matt Hamil is the only thing that Jones did that impresses me....

But here's some food for thought..Anderson Silva absolutly destroyed Rich Franklin, the only guy who has stopped Matt Hamil...

Jon Jones looks good against B Level opponents.

Anderson Silva is destroying champions... so what if Hendo took Silva down.. Dan Henderson came into that fight defending the PRIDE middleweight title... he was a champion... he better be able to complete a takedown..

Franklin same thing. He was champ and got obliterated by Silva
Sonnen was basically the WEC champ if Fihlos lazy ass could learn how to cut weight he would have lost that strap..

Forrest Griffin former UFC LHW champion

than back to back he embarrassed #1 contenders 

Thales Leites
Patrick Cote

Hell he's even defeated Sakurai, Carlos Newton, Jeremy Horn, Jorge Rivera and Chris Leben.....

How are you going to even try to compare what Anderson is doing with what Jones is doing? 


We need to see Jon Jones against a legitimate fighter.

He needs a step up in competition
Anderson is stopping the best fighters in the world.

There is a big difference.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Am strongly starting to believe that Jones is the best fighter on planet he just doesn't have the wins yet to prove it, but when i match him up against anyone in my head i always see him winning. Every fight he has had in the UFC he has made his opponent look like fish out of water. 

He would be far to strong for Anderson to handle IMO, i see Jones pretty easily getting him on the floor and using those long dangerous elbows to smash his face.


----------



## E Lit Er Ate (Aug 28, 2010)

i didnt say JJ would surely beat Anderson, i said he would surely take him down. What happens from there is where the fight will be decided.

if you can make the fight be decided on the ground vs Anderson, you have a helluva better chance than standing.

Which is why i think its a good matchup, even now. I dont see Anderson stuffing JJ or stopping the throws. He will go down and what he does from there will decide the fight. 

If he can scramble up quickly and make JJ work, JJ has shown us a tendency to slow a bit deeper in fights. Or he could sub JJ from his back, i dunno if either would happen but id be happy to find out.

Andersons only true challenges who could take him down at will so far have given him the best fights.

Hendo is just too dumb to stick to a gameplan and always ends up trying to stand with ppl. He got rocked and the rest is history.

Rich Franklin didnt ragdoll Hamill. He beat him up. Hamill is incrediblely hard to finish and JJ ragdolled him, popped out his shoulders and beat him down. If it wasnt Mazz the fight would have been stopped, JJ was mounted for over a min and landed over 100 unanswered blows.

I wasnt speaking of JJs competition as world beaters. But all of them have VERY GOOD TDD. Vera, Hamill and Vlady and he took them all down like they were a joke.

Thats my point. If he can take down those dudes, he will SURELY take down Anderson Silva. I would bet my account on that.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

As Jones said, he wants to become an Anderson Silva with greater wrestling. Bones brings in a whole new level of athleticism and his so young and willing that this just might happen.

That being said, i'd rank GSP-Silva the fight of the decade, if not the greatest fight ever in MMA.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Jon Bones has to prove himself worthy for the challenge first by becoming champion himself. 

But I truly view JBJ as GSP/Anderson Silva 2.0 down the line. Very athletically gifted with creative striking, nutty throws, and a crazy ass reach. 

I would still rather watch Shogun vs Anderson Silva.


----------



## TLC (Apr 5, 2010)

JoshKnows46 said:


> Jones has the size, takedowns, and reach to beat anderson silva...he'd be alot better matchup than gsp is against silva....Two of my favorite fighters, i think anderson silva would win due to experience, but i also think it would be spiders tuffest fight of his career thus far. thats if the fight happen tommorrow. In a few years, anderson will be older, and jones will be better, so id have to say jones wins. right now spider wins, but jones would win a couple rounds.
> 
> like joe said, whens the last time we saw someone throw hammil around like that....jones has diseptive anderson silva type strength, he can punch from wierd angles, and is pretty accurate himself, could confused anderson, atleast more than anyone else has so far...but the biggest advantage jones would have, is having the reach to match anderson that others didn't, beside forrest, but forrest isn't quick as jones or as powerful...jones also has crazy throws, could see him givin spider alot of problems, and winning more rounds than anyone else, in the ufc has against anderson....i wanta see this fight SOOOOON. while *anderson is still in HIS prime.*
> 
> I see a close fight the first time for sure, which would set them up for a rematch in 2-3 years.


You got a time machine?

Anyway, this fight is never happening.


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Vegas would have it as :

Anyone from 170 to 205 = Anderson Silva would be favored (except for JBJ) - even Anderson he cut to 170 (which he said he was willing to do a mere 7 months ago), against GSP or against Rua - Silva would be the favorite. 

Anyone from 205 to 240 = JBJ would be favored - including the top LHWs, Anderson Silva, and lighter HWs like Cain, Mir and JDS.

He hasn't fought a top 5er yet, waaaaaah. He's a dominating beast and he's being slowed, given fights against legitimate opponents and then he destroys with ferocity - he's RIDICULOUS strength, ridicoulous force generated by GnP, accurate striker although not a KO artist or a boxer, still some very Silvaesque movement in the stand-up.

Doing things to world-class fighters that are freakish - Silva freakish. 

Don't get caught up in the weight class stuff, I mean these guys move up or down - they gain something or lose something. In terms of cutting weight, according to a personal interview and diet regimine (by Mir and his wife's MMA/Nutrition magazine) Silva doesn't 'walk around at 225 lbs' or whatever, he stays around 195-200 when he's not in a camp, he's got a great nutritional regimine - he really doesn't cut all that much compared to a lot of fighters. He may have let go a few times, but he usually sticks with his veggie/protein diet. Bones is naturally a 230++ lbs guy that cuts a lot, he's a bigger LHW relative to Silva as a MW.

Basically this is how Vegas would favor opponents.
Silva at WW v GSP = Silva*
Silva at MW v GSP = Silva**
Silva at MW v Sonnen = Silva* (I would put this double star, but the oddsmaker curiosity remains is a Sonnen caliber striker going to walk up to Anderson Silva and punch him clean, with torque on the button multiple times in opening minutes of a fight - i think not)
Silva at MW v Belfort = Silva**
Silva at MW v Okami/Leben/Bisping/Sexyama/Lombard = Silva****
Silva at LHW v Rampage/Bader/T. Silva/Rashad = Silva***
Silva at LHW v Rua = Silva**
*Silva at LHW v JBJ = JBJ**
JBJ at LHW v Machida**
JBJ at LHW v Forrest = JBJ****
JBJ at LHW v Rampage/Bader/T. Silva/Rashad = JBJ***
JBJ at LHW v Machida = JBJ**
JBJ at LHW v Rua = JBJ**
JBJ at 240 v Mir = JBJ*
JBJ at 240 v Cain = JBJ*
JBJ at 240 v JDS = JBJ*

Ya, odds to win are going to be his all the way to the top, if he takes on some high level lighter HWs he'd still be favored.

His last fight vs Vlad were among the most heavily favored odds I have seen, comparable to Aldo's odds coming up. Certainly better than Fedor's odds against Werdum. 

Joe Silva/Dana White just need to announce the next JBJ fight already, put the guy in the octagon, stop 'saving' him for the future.


----------



## MikeHawk (Sep 11, 2009)

I'd easily put my money on Jones.

Anderson is a notoriously slow starter when it comes to the stand up. If he's not in his rythm, he's lackluster. I see Jones taking advantage of this and putting Silva on his back pretty easily.

It would be pretty sick to see these two strike though. Anderson has always had a comfortable reach advantage. I'd like to see how he deals with Jones's freakish arms.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Jones Is bigger, stronger and has great wrestling! He would destroy Silva with elbows on the ground


----------



## MrObjective (May 22, 2010)

Vale_Tudo said:


> Jones Is bigger, stronger and has great wrestling! He would destroy Silva with elbows on the ground


He's slower though, has yet to show KO power. He can bull rush him. Silva at 205 doesn't seem to lose much speed either and gains a lot of muscle mass, and he's got a fantastic nutritional regimen so he would be quite a bit stronger. JBJ is an Anderson Silva of the coming generation IMO, he's going to make LHW stars look like roast beef. Very glad he didn't take the football route.

Silva's been known to throw some elbows killer elbows as well. And Vera did have JBJ frustrated a bit before the real pounding began. Spider's a lot tougher, smarter and capable on his back.

Standing up, the two most destructive guys in MMA in from the clinch, Silva with experience edge, JBJ with the youth edge. Both with ridiculous power.

JBJ favorite for destructiveness wrestling - and the Sonnen enigma, it leaves a question mark can Silva still do the same things he did last November against Forrest - are MMA fighters with mediocre striking capable of walking up to Anderson Silva (the most elusive man in MMA) and punching him in the face. THAT Silva is finished by Bones in one round.

****

Back to the title of the OP - a fight of the decade billing would be GSP v Silva or a 5 round, double belt, champion vs champion fight.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Now that Jones is the new Champion, and made it look _easy_, this is the next Mega Fight I want to see. It looks so much better now! If Anderson can remain MW Champ, and Jones can beat Rashad, Rampage, and Machida, then this will be the next biggest fight ever (along with Anderson/GSP).


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Jones would maul him and anderson already said he doesn't want to fight him anyway.


----------



## Scorch (Apr 2, 2007)

Well, if Anderson beats GSP and one or two more fights at MW/LHW, then I see no reason why Dana wouldn't set this fight up. I'm sure he wants to see it just as much as we do.


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

I've been singing Anderson's praises for years, but he gets torched in this matchup. 

Oh, and btw, if Anderson accepts a "superfight" with a smaller GSP, he MUST accept a "superfight" with the bigger JJ. 

There are two fights I fantasize about now: JJ vs. Cain, and JJ vs. Anderson.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Silva would destroy jones, jones may be bigger and stronger, but silva is faster. Remember jone striknig game is a carbon copy of Silva. He is still raw, silva is to polish and way more unpredictable. Silva has 1 stirke ko. This fight is like saying lebron james would be michael jordan 1 on 1.


----------



## HD209458B (Mar 19, 2011)

This is just soo wrong go Anderson Silva vs GSP should be the fight of the decade.
Just look at their UFC records.
Anderson Silva = 13:0 in UFC (8 title defends in a row)
George Safe Pierre = 15:2 in UFC (5 title defends in a row)
Jon Jones = 7:1 in UFC (just became a champion)

UFC trying to hide GSP cos all they care about is $$$ and Safe Pierre would be worth less once he loses to AS.

Jones have plenty in his own division, Rashard, Rampage, Machida, Forrest, Bisping, Franklin, Belfort, Couture, etc.

It would be more interesting for the fans if we get to see AS vs GSP first, then AS vs JJ afterwards.


----------



## texturedleech (Apr 11, 2010)

This be another mismatch think jones destroy all the current lhw. He just too big think the fights from now on look like openwegith bouts until the new breed come through.

Anderson just get brutal battered like shogun got last night.


----------



## Thunder1 (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks for starting this post! Yes JJ VS Silva. Silva vs GSP is a waist of time. I have no interest in whether Silva can beat up a much smaller fighter. 
Jones vs Silva would be awesome. Jones will be the victor.


----------

